
After decades of pushing bachelor’s degrees, U.S. needs more tradespeople - kevinyen
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/education/decades-pushing-bachelors-degrees-u-s-needs-tradespeople
======
FlimFlamShafiva
Until being a tradesman is a respectful living it will be passed over for
"better" work.

As a degree holding manager in construction I don't like to mention the field
of work I'm in to other (sometimes less) educated people as I then have to
deal with the superiority complexes of the uninformed.

I mentioned it to my doctor at our first meeting and she asked me point blank
if I used condoms since I obviously had multiple partners and likely used
intravenious drugs.

I was shocked since as a heavy civil contractor with federal contracts I can't
even smoke pot, in my state it is legal, and being that I am married I
obviously have very little sex and even then only with the one person.

It's outragious.

~~~
respektive
What city or part of the country are you in? I've seen what you say happen but
like to believe it happens a lot less than when I was much younger.

~~~
FlimFlamShafiva
I actually travel often for work so I've experienced this on both coasts and
at most points in between, but the doctor was in Eastern Washington. Which is
quite similar to Northern California about 20 years ago: a little bit country
and a little bit Rock n Roll, if ya dig.

It surprised me as the area is generally well educated and has strong
agriculture and services sectors in it's economy.

